

Google drive is down - mcalmels
http://drive.google.com/

======
benjaminva
It was also down for me but came up again. It's been long since I have
experience my last Google outage, very curious what happened with this
Service. Does anybody know?

~~~
mcalmels
For me it is forever down :( I get a 502 error. I don't know what happened.
Any suggestions? (hacker attack? ;) )

~~~
benjaminva
It has been down for others too:
[https://twitter.com/hashtag/GoogleDrive?src=hash](https://twitter.com/hashtag/GoogleDrive?src=hash)

